# Silky Pole Saw vs. Pole Pruner Set



## soiset (Mar 9, 2006)

When I was in the tree biz, I had a three-pole Jameson setup, with a Corona pruning head and a saw head, both on quick-change ferrule heads. I sold that when I pared down all my equipment to move across the country.
I still have enough equipment to do most jobs, but the one thing I have consistently regretted selling was the pole saw. Now I'd like to get another. It seems that the top pole saw brand is Silky, but they don't have pruning attachments. Do experienced arborists do without pruning heads, and just use a pole for sawing (and pushing. etc.)?

My Jameson, when out 18', was a pretty flexy beast, and not terribly light, either. That's why I'm looking at the Silky now.

Thanks


----------



## skwerl (Mar 9, 2006)

If you're only going to have one setup then I'd recommend the Jameson poles with a polesaw head and a pruner head. Sherrill has an inexpensive pruner head that works just fine and the pole saw head with the $18 hook tip blade cuts just as well as my Silky Zubat hand saw. I carry 3 poles on my truck but can't remember the last time I used all three. If it's higher than 2 poles then it's usually easier to climb it.

Oh, I have the $200+ ARS aluminum polesaw with the $70 replacement blades that are dull after a month or two. Been hanging unused for 2 years in my garage, you can have it for free if you come get it. If you are going to go aluminum, then stick with Silky.


----------



## soiset (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the response. What do you think of the Stihl PP900 setup?


----------



## rebelman (Mar 10, 2006)

Maybe I'm old school, but my wooden poles kick ass. Standard fanno heads and seventeen inch blades make the whole contraption just over seventeen feet. Light as a feather. I can whip it around and get dead wood and suckers as I work. I keep sharp blades, and rarely need a pruner. Ground men can guide lowering pieces, I can place lines easily. Sure, they break or splinter sometimes, but they are cheap. I've trimmed many thousand trees using these light wooden pole saws, my competitors never use them, and it shows. I also keep a shorter one handy. To me wooden handled pole saw says tree man.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Mar 10, 2006)

*Silky blade with Jameson poles?*

Hello all,

I'm looking for a saw head to buy to use with 6' fiberglass poles.

Currently using a makeshift setup old snap cut head with homemade connection atop jameson poles and a corona razor tooth blade. I'm very happy with the speed of cut and fast removal/addition of pole sections.

Is it possible to buy a fanno head that will take a silky blade? If so which blade will fit which head?

Does anyone know if the green jameson poles are more "bendy" than the yellow?

Thanks!


----------



## skwerl (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a couple green jameson poles as well as a half dozen yellow. To be honest, I think the green ones bend less than the yellow.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Mar 10, 2006)

*Green Jameson poles*

That's a great report about the green poles. I was looking at Sherrill or Forestry supply to buy a couple, but with a $40 shipping fee for $48 worth of poles, well, yikes!

What companies sell these in your area? I'd like to find some locally, but not sure who to call.

Thanks


----------



## Bermie (Mar 30, 2006)

soiset said:


> Thanks for the response. What do you think of the Stihl PP900 setup?


Can't comment on that one specificaly but I've used a Stihl PS 780 for the last three years and love it. I also have a Fiskars pole pruner, love it too, it is about 6' long and has a pruning head that adjusts almost 180 degrees, it also has two pulling points, a slide handle halfway up the shaft and a lanyard that comes out the bottom of the shaft. The Stihl takes care of the big stuff and the Fiskars the smaller and more detailed pruning at the tips.


----------

